# Frozen bank account



## kathia88 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi, I need advice about my current situation. I resigned from my previous job recently. I got my job, but I've not yet started due to my visa which currently in process. So obviously I got a new job. I have an account in Banque Misr, I found out that my account is frozen until they receive my new visa and also my salary. I have a loan with that bank. I don't have any missed payment to my installment. My gratuity was deposited in my account and freeze it for a while. I was trying to get a money just to pay my rent. Otherwise, I'll be sleeping in the street if I didn't pay my rent. And that amount of money that I'm requesting is not that much compared to what I received in my previous company. Please give an advice or someone to talk to regarding to this matter. I badly needed an advice. Thank you in advance.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

QUick question, does the amount of gratuity exceed the outstanding loan? ie, after paying back your outstanding loan (in full) would you have a positive balance?

If so then there is no reason for your account to be frozen, if not then sadly they will keep it frozen until your next salary is deposited.

I'd go and speak to a branch manager there, explain the situation, take offer letters and all documentation with you.

And once i'd paid the loan off I'd move bank.


----------



## kathia88 (Sep 6, 2017)

The Rascal said:


> QUick question, does the amount of gratuity exceed the outstanding loan? ie, after paying back your outstanding loan (in full) would you have a positive balance?
> 
> If so then there is no reason for your account to be frozen, if not then sadly they will keep it frozen until your next salary is deposited.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the quick response. Sad to say that I still have the balance. Well, the best thing I can do is to speak the branch manager. Just hoping that they will grant my request. 

Last question, is there any case to the bank that they grant that kind of issue?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Unfortunately this is common practice, and moving banks won't solve it as they ALL do it. For future reference, when leaving a position, request that the company only put your last salary in your account and give you your gratuity as a separate cheque. Also open another account elsewhere and keep that for rental use - I do this. as it prevents these issues.

All you can do is please your case, but in my experience unless they see that visa actually stamped in your passport, they won't budge. When my bank did this, I was still able to withdraw cash, I just couldn't do any other transactions and my last salary amount was frozen and held against my loan.

But explain to them that you need to pay your rent, they really can't stop you doing that, and you can raise a complaint with Central Bank if they do - threaten them with that.


----------



## Kenzie (Mar 12, 2016)

Same thing happened to me recently. I'm not sure if it's different from bank to bank, but they didn't ask me anything about my visa. All I had to do was ask my new employee for 1) a salary certificate and 2) confirmation of salary transfer letter. Brought those to the bank and they began the process of unblocking my accounts. Took a week. Have you tried that? If not, worth a shot? I know how frustrating it is, hope you can sort it out before your rent is due.


----------

